# Looking for a dual purpose fishing/family boat, suggestions?



## dotyhorne

Howdy y’all!

im looking to get my first fishing skiff ! but am facing some protest on getting a boat that’s “just for fishing” as I have a baby and wife that also enjoy being on the water. I’ve been listing after a Gheenoe or a Towee for a while and I think they’d be well suited for SWFL inshore action, but they’re not family friendly. 

I’m looking for something that drafts less than 11” loaded up, is reliable (historically, I know it varies drastically based on vesse history) and is comfortable for the family. I’m thinking some sort of bay boat, but I’m not looking to spend more than 20k at the moment (tough in this market, but I’m patient). 
Any suggestions or advice is appreciated. I’m in the SWFL area.
If this is the wrong place for this, I’m sorry. Long time lurker.


----------



## Half Shell

Speaking generally based upon my experience…

You will get more days on the water when the wife is supportive and likes to participate.
Wife and baby means you’re going to want shade in the FL sun. A bimini top may not sound like a sexy fishing machine but the last thing you want is your wife saying you have to go in because the baby is getting too much sun or it’s too hot. It also stows out of the way when not in use and is nice when you get caught in the rain shower you thought was moving away from you.
You’re going to want a stable boat
If getting a 17' or smaller boat, a side console or tiller with an open cockpit and a bean bag may be a good place for the baby and provides lots of space for the extra stuff the wife will bring that you don’t understand why you need for a day on the water.
I wouldn’t worry too much about the loaded 11” draft if you don’t envision a lot of poling. If you’re using a trolling motor you need more than that to run it.
I don’t know what exact boat to recommend for $20K; maybe an old Action Craft coastal, some type of panga, or a used 19-20' Pathfinder. 

I would be looking more for a boat you stand in more than you stand on and a 20’ bay boat may suit you better than the skinniest of microskiffs at this time. For $20K with wife and baby onboard… you want to ensure reliability more than performance, meaning 4-stroke motor, good trailer, good wiring, fuel water separator, new batteries.


----------



## Zika

Half Shell is right on target. An 18 flats boat like an 1820 ActionCraft or Hewes would meet your needs. Still fishable, but not a super skinny platform. Since they were built in SW FL, you might have better luck picking up an ActionCraft. Several members on here have them and more of us are previous owners.






Action Craft boats for sale - Boat Trader


Find Action Craft boats for sale near you, including boat prices, photos, and more. Locate Action Craft boat dealers and find your boat at Boat Trader!




www.boattrader.com


----------



## dotyhorne

[/QUOTE]


Half Shell said:


> Speaking generally based upon my experience…
> 
> You will get more days on the water when the wife is supportive and likes to participate.
> Wife and baby means you’re going to want shade in the FL sun. A bimini top may not sound like a sexy fishing machine but the last thing you want is your wife saying you have to go in because the baby is getting too much sun or it’s too hot. It also stows out of the way when not in use and is nice when you get caught in the rain shower you thought was moving away from you.
> You’re going to want a stable boat
> If getting a 17' or smaller boat, a side console or tiller with an open cockpit and a bean bag may be a good place for the baby and provides lots of space for the extra stuff the wife will bring that you don’t understand why you need for a day on the water.
> I wouldn’t worry too much about the loaded 11” draft if you don’t envision a lot of poling. If you’re using a trolling motor you need more than that to run it.
> I don’t know what exact boat to recommend for $20K; maybe an old Action Craft coastal, some type of panga, or a used 19-20' Pathfinder.
> 
> I would be looking more for a boat you stand in more than you stand on and a 20’ bay boat may suit you better than the skinniest of microskiffs at this time. For $20K with wife and baby onboard… you want to ensure reliability more than performance, meaning 4-stroke motor, good trailer, good wiring, fuel water separator, new batteries.


Thank you so much!! This is great, I do agree that if the wife and baby can come that there will be more time on the water, fortunately my wife was raised on a boat and loves boating. The Bimini is a must, I already planned on it just didn’t want to catch flak. (I had a 14’ Grumman Jon boat for a few years and the aluminum would literally burn you in the summer haha. ) The open cockpit is smart, it would be great to have a bean bag to put down.
I really appreciate the awesome response, this was helpful! I spotted a sweet orange on CL recently, I’ll see if it’s still around.


----------



## dotyhorne

Zika said:


> Half Shell is right on target. An 18 flats boat like an 1820 ActionCraft or Hewes would meet your needs. Still fishable, but not a super skinny platform. Since they were built in SW FL, you might have better luck picking up an ActionCraft. Several members on here have them and more of us are previous owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Craft boats for sale - Boat Trader
> 
> 
> Find Action Craft boats for sale near you, including boat prices, photos, and more. Locate Action Craft boat dealers and find your boat at Boat Trader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boattrader.com


That’s similar to what I fish with Capt Ozzie L. Out of Captiva, might work! I’m thinking an open cock pit might be the way to go, but the action crafts are very stable.


----------



## duppyzafari

There's a sweet East Cape Lostmen for sale here that might be able to be negotiated into that price range - it's a beautiful boat. Super stable for family cruising and fishy as heck for you.

People will tell you that the Lostmen can be a wet ride, but you're not taking the wife and kiddo out across 2' rollers, right? 

This is the previous listing but it's back for sale somewhere here.









East Cape Lostmen hull #10 for sale $24k


2007 Lostmen (hull #10), 2007 Honda 50 carb’d, 2007 Ramlin alum trlr. 31-32 mph top speed, cruise low/mid-20’s. 8-10 MPG. 21’ Carbon Marine Push Pole included. Original owner/excellent condition. Boat is in Stuart, FL and garage kept since day 1. Title in hand if you're ready to take delivery...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## dotyhorne

duppyzafari said:


> There's a sweet East Cape Lostmen for sale here that might be able to be negotiated into that price range - it's a beautiful boat. Super stable for family cruising and fishy as heck for you.
> 
> People will tell you that the Lostmen can be a wet ride, but you're not taking the wife and kiddo out across 2' rollers, right?
> 
> This is the previous listing but it's back for sale somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Cape Lostmen hull #10 for sale $24k
> 
> 
> 2007 Lostmen (hull #10), 2007 Honda 50 carb’d, 2007 Ramlin alum trlr. 31-32 mph top speed, cruise low/mid-20’s. 8-10 MPG. 21’ Carbon Marine Push Pole included. Original owner/excellent condition. Boat is in Stuart, FL and garage kept since day 1. Title in hand if you're ready to take delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microskiff.com


Dude, that’s a sweet looking boat. And a convincing argument! I couldn’t reply to the post tho, I guess I need more posts? I sent him a message.


----------



## duppyzafari

dotyhorne said:


> Dude, that’s a sweet looking boat. And a convincing argument! I couldn’t reply to the post tho, I guess I need more posts? I sent him a message.


Beautiful boat - in the new listing there's a link to photos and videos in his dropbox. Lots of the photos feature his kiddo fishing safely and happily right with him. It's like the perfect marketing campaign for your presentation to your wife. Hahaha


----------



## dotyhorne

duppyzafari said:


> Beautiful boat - in the new listing there's a link to photos and videos in his dropbox. Lots of the photos feature his kiddo fishing safely and happily right with him. It's like the perfect marketing campaign for your presentation to your wife. Hahaha


what a good man !! I’m going to shoot my shot haha


----------



## Silent Drifter

Like said you will enjoy it more if the wifes part of the activity i know i do...."Happy Wife Happy Life" 😊 

That said with the baby id be looking for something with some sides ...a used 1720 keywest 07 or newer with a 90 fourstroke would be idea in my book 👍 with the Bimini....reason for 07 or newer i heard thats when they switched to polly tanks 👍😎


----------



## dotyhorne

Silent Drifter said:


> Like said you will enjoy it more if the wifes part of the activity i know i do...."Happy Wife Happy Life" 😊
> 
> That said with the baby id be looking for something with some sides ...a used 1720 keywest 07 or newer with a 90 fourstroke would be idea in my book 👍 with the Bimini....reason for 07 or newer i heard thats when they switched to polly tanks 👍😎


Haha, undoubtedly true!
SHE has mentioned how much she likes the Key West 1720, maybe that’s the way to go. The sides are helpful in corralling the little one. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Zika

KW 1720 is another good choice. Utilitarian, solidly built and affordable.


----------



## topnative2

Key West..............well built


----------



## D. C. Ward

18.5 Maverick Master Angler. It’ll do everything you want it to.


----------



## jboriol

Caught a ton of fish in my Key West 196 Bay Reef. Safe, versatile, and probably can be found in your price range. 





2005 Key West 196 Bay Reef in Sanford, FL


Search millions of new and used boats for sale and research your next boats purchase.



www.smartmarineguide.com


----------



## permitchaser

duppyzafari said:


> There's a sweet East Cape Lostmen for sale here that might be able to be negotiated into that price range - it's a beautiful boat. Super stable for family cruising and fishy as heck for you.
> 
> People will tell you that the Lostmen can be a wet ride, but you're not taking the wife and kiddo out across 2' rollers, right?
> 
> This is the previous listing but it's back for sale somewhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Cape Lostmen hull #10 for sale $24k
> 
> 
> 2007 Lostmen (hull #10), 2007 Honda 50 carb’d, 2007 Ramlin alum trlr. 31-32 mph top speed, cruise low/mid-20’s. 8-10 MPG. 21’ Carbon Marine Push Pole included. Original owner/excellent condition. Boat is in Stuart, FL and garage kept since day 1. Title in hand if you're ready to take delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microskiff.com


The Lostman is a wet ride in small chop


----------



## TravisE

Key West 1720 would be a great choice, they started with poly tanks in late 2002, it’s easy to check what tank it has by popping the round inspection hatch under the console (or just forward of the console on the 1720 pro) and you can look right at the tank to see if it’s poly or aluminum. I think in 2007 is when they beefed up the transoms for heavier 4 stroke engines.


----------



## Jdl80

Jon boat. You can customize however you want, fairly cheap, and the hee haw crowd will always raise a beer and yell some good natured obscenities at ya.


----------



## Silent Drifter

As a side note they still put aluminum tanks in some models after 2002 😉 i thought i read 2007 for change to poly but i may stand corrected 😅 

Been researching lookes like my memory of 07 wasnt the fuel tank but the hull redesign to carry the extra weight of the fourstroke 👍😎


----------



## bryan.w

less is more put a bean bag in the skiff you want call it a family adventure boat


----------



## dotyhorne

Zika said:


> KW 1720 is another good choice. Utilitarian, solidly built and affordable.


I’ve been looking at this exact model, I think it may be the best option for the money!


----------



## dotyhorne

bryan.w said:


> less is more put a bean bag in the skiff you want call it a family adventure boat


haha, I’ve been thinking this myself. The Ankona Native 17 with the tiller package and SeaDek would probably do the trick at the same price new as a used KW 1720!


----------



## dotyhorne

Silent Drifter said:


> As a side note they still put aluminum tanks in some models after 2002 😉 i thought i read 2007 for change to poly but i may stand corrected 😅
> 
> Been researching lookes like my memory of 07 wasnt the fuel tank but the hull redesign to carry the extra weight of the fourstroke 👍😎


Thanks for the update! That’s good to know. I think I’m between a KW 1720 or a Native 17 tiller package with the open cockpit.


----------



## dotyhorne

Jdl80 said:


> Jon boat. You can customize however you want, fairly cheap, and the hee haw crowd will always raise a beer and yell some good natured obscenities at ya.


I have been down this road before, I will not go back down it with a baby haha.


----------



## dotyhorne

TravisE said:


> Key West 1720 would be a great choice, they started with poly tanks in late 2002, it’s easy to check what tank it has by popping the round inspection hatch under the console (or just forward of the console on the 1720 pro) and you can look right at the tank to see if it’s poly or aluminum. I think in 2007 is when they beefed up the transoms for heavier 4 stroke engines.


thanks a ton!! I think I’d be able to haul these with my Tacoma which Is a big plus thatI hadn’t considered.


----------



## Skrimp Sitch

I take the bean bag approach (granted my kids are still little). Throw them all to one side when fishing and things remain open enough. A little crowded, but still works for my family of 4.


----------



## dotyhorne

permitchaser said:


> The Lostman is a wet ride in small chop





Skrimp Sitch said:


> I take the bean bag approach (granted my kids are still little). Throw them all to one side when fishing and things remain open enough. A little crowded, but still works for my family of 4.
> View attachment 197790


nice set up! My kid is still a baby, so I think there’s plenty of room for her for now. I like the idea of this. Maybe something will pop on the classifieds that suits us.


----------



## Half Shell

That pic from Skrimp is what I was talking about. A bean bag on the cockpit floor may be more secure than a bench seat for a toddler, and it will be more comfortable for them. When they're not with you.... leave the bean bags at home.


----------



## Skrimp Sitch

Half Shell said:


> That pic from Skrimp is what I was talking about. A bean bag on the cockpit floor may be more secure than a bench seat for a toddler, and it will be more comfortable for them. When they're not with you.... leave the bean bags at home.


The kids take the chop pretty will in the bags. Great cushion, and I know their center of mass is below the low gunnels on my boat.


----------



## rovster

The Key West is great and I've seen some used Scouts in the same category within budget. Don't discount Carolina skiff. They are great family boats if you keep to sheltered waters. If you plan on crossing open water a lot your wife will hate it but cant beat them for the room and stability you get for the price. A used Hewes or Action Craft would be on my short list as well if you wanted more of a "skiff". My cousin has a 17 angler bay that is a great all around boat. He takes it off shore on summer days but gets really shallow to fish the everglades. All those mini-bay boats in the 17ft range are great all purpose family/fishing boats.


----------



## dotyhorne

rovster said:


> The Key West is great and I've seen some used Scouts in the same category within budget. Don't discount Carolina skiff. They are great family boats if you keep to sheltered waters. If you plan on crossing open water a lot your wife will hate it but cant beat them for the room and stability you get for the price. A used Hewes or Action Craft would be on my short list as well if you wanted more of a "skiff". My cousin has a 17 angler bay that is a great all around boat. He takes it off shore on summer days but gets really shallow to fish the everglades. All those mini-bay boats in the 17ft range are great all purpose family/fishing boats.


Thanks for the input! I’ve spent a lot of time in Carolina Skiffs (flat bottomed) and my god they abuse you in chop lol. I’d love a hewes, but people are charging an arm and a leg for them. I’m still on the hunt


----------



## rovster

dotyhorne said:


> Thanks for the input! I’ve spent a lot of time in Carolina Skiffs (flat bottomed) and my god they abuse you in chop lol. I’d love a hewes, but people are charging an arm and a leg for them. I’m still on the hunt


Then you know haha! My dad is on his third Carolina Skiff we beat the crap out of them and they beat the crap out of us. But you can't beat them for getting skinny and loading them down for family fun. I guess you have to take the good with the bad. Good luck.....


----------



## Gaudy

A really nice Silver King just popped up here for sale. Perfect for us down here in SWFl. Silver King Signature Series


----------



## Gaudy

Gaudy said:


> A really nice Silver King just popped up here for sale. Perfect for us down here in SWFl. Silver King Signature Series


You could add one of these setups to shade the family as well. Shade - Rapid Switch Systems


----------



## Backcountry 16

My wife and I use to take my grandsons out all the time but since I have 2 more and another on the way I had to get a bigger boat. That being said live in Swfl as well and as @Zika said look in the 18 foot flarsboat range don't be afraid of an older boat or motor just do your due diligence my hull is a 1995 acti














on craft and the motor a 2005 and I wouldn't hesitate to take it 40 plus miles from the ramp. Here's a few pics of last week's camping trip in the 10k islands. Pm me with any questions.


----------



## Monty

dotyhorne said:


> Howdy y’all!
> 
> im looking to get my first fishing skiff ! but am facing some protest on getting a boat that’s “just for fishing” as I have a baby and wife that also enjoy being on the water. I’ve been listing after a Gheenoe or a Towee for a while and I think they’d be well suited for SWFL inshore action, but they’re not family friendly.
> 
> I’m looking for something that drafts less than 11” loaded up, is reliable (historically, I know it varies drastically based on vesse history) and is comfortable for the family. I’m thinking some sort of bay boat, but I’m not looking to spend more than 20k at the moment (tough in this market, but I’m patient).
> Any suggestions or advice is appreciated. I’m in the SWFL area.
> If this is the wrong place for this, I’m sorry. Long time lurker.


10 4 on all the above. Please don't get a Ghennoe. They're best for lakes and rivers... I'll specify calm rivers.


----------



## Oli88

I was between an action craft and a Key West 1720. My specific needs were family friendly and fits in garage which was not easy to achieve. 3 small children and a wife fit fine and weight limit on the KW is 750 lbs or 5 people. Also I was able to put an 8ft bimini top (that can be removed for fishing).


----------



## skinny_fishing

Look into the Hog Island SW16. 5 Adults or 1250 lbs. persons motor and gear and can get skinny. 8k for the hull so you can definitely stay at around 20k with a motor and trailer.






SW 16 Skiff - Specifications | Hog Island Boat Works | Strongest Drift Boats & Skiffs | | Hog Island







www.hogislandboatworks.com


----------

